# What plant is this ?



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

The plant on the far left of my aquarium (the dark non-green colored one) - Does someone recognize it?

A thumbnail is below; a better resoutlion (and larger image is at: http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g230/mjz_3348/mysteryplant-1.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The red one? It looks like a _Ludwigia_. A closeup would help us figure out which one it is.


----------



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll try to take a close-up...(the reddish one).


----------



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

*Closer image*

Here is a close up of the plant:

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g230/mjz_3348/mysteryplant2.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Ludwigia _for sure. I'd say there's a good chance it's _L. repens_ 'Rubin'. It may just need some more light, iron and phosphate to bring out its potential color. There's also the possibility that it's _L. palustris x. repens_. Let it grow up closer to the light and that should provide an answer. From where did you obtain it?


----------



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

'repens' seems reasonable. There should be plenty of light! 2x96 compact fluorescents and 2x30 watt T-12 over a 65 gallon aquarium.

I don't remember where I bought it - and the lfs's I checked don't have it.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Do any of these look like yours close up? 
Red Ludwigia - Ludwigia mullertii
Oval Ludwigia - Ludwigia ovalis


----------



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

Ah...that's it....the second one:

Ludwigia ovalis


Looks just like it. And the growth behavior is as described. I have high light and CO2 and the plant is thick with huge leaves. It is steadily growing toward the surface, but I'll trim to keep it bushy.

thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It isn't _L. ovalis_. Look at the leaf arrangement. Ovalis has alternate leaves. _L. repens_ has leaves that are opposite.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought that too, but the pics didn't match up. Creeping Red Ludwigia - Ludwigia repens


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not sure what you mean, but it absolutely cannot be _L. ovalis_. The leaf arrangement just doesn't match.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Apparently, red ludwidga has some very different forms. All of these look pretty different to me. Ludwigia repens -- Center for Aquatic and Invasive Plants
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia repens


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the plant in the second link may be one of the hybrids. _L. repens_ can vary a lot depending on conditions and genetics. Leaf arrangement does not. Examine the plants in the Plant Finder. I think you'll see what I mean then.


----------

